# Top 100 Tech Companies Of India( By EFY)



## CadCrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

Friday, October 05, 2007:  New Delhi: Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) has once again grabbed the number 1 position in the EFY TOP 100 list. With a turnover of Rs 346,162 million, BSNL kept Tata Consultance Services (TCS ) at number 2 with Rs 189,142 million turnover for the year 2006-2007. BSNL enjoyed a total profit of Rs 78,058 million, while TCS clinched Rs 42,543 million profit. BSNL is pretty geared up to maintain its position. Recently, the state-owned company signed a three-year deal with Nokia Siemens Networks to upgrade its broadband network.

 India is witessing a telecom boom. This scenario is quite visible with another telecom player Bharti Airtel clutching the number 3 position in the list. The private player stood only Rs 3947 million short to TCS turnover-wise, wheras profit-wise Bharti Airtel earned more profit at Rs 42,571 million as compared to TCS.

Honoured with the number 4 position, Wipro earned Rs 150,008 million in the financial year 2006-07. The company enjoyed a total profit of Rs 29,421 million, beating Infosys technologies Ltd which although earned more profit (Rs 37,830 million), but was lagging behind in turnover which stood at Rs 131,490 million.

The list comprises electronics as well as IT companies, but the only consumer electronics company that succeeded to make it to the top 10 companies was LG Electronics India Pvt Ltd with an estimated turnover of Rs 82,500 million. However, Videocon did make India feel proud as being the only India-based electronics company to have marked its presence in the top 20 companies.

_Here follows the complete list of EFY TOP 100 companies. Read the October issue of Electronics For You magazine to know more about the listed companies and also to check how close the competition was. (Turnover in bracket in Rs million)_

1) Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (346162)
2) Tata Consultancy Services (189142)
3) Bharti Airtel Limited (185195)
4) Wipro Ltd (15000)
5) Infosys Technologies Limited (131490)
6) Hewlett-Packard India (119170)
7) HCL Infosystems Limited (118554)
8 Reliance Communications Ltd (117252)
9) LG Electronics India Pvt Ltd (82500)
10) IBM India Pvt Ltd (82450_
11) Videocon Industries Ltd (73842)
12) HCL Technologies Limited (65245)
13) Satyam Computer Services Ltd (64100)
14) Siemens Ltd. (60322)
15) Samsung India Electronics Pvt. Ltd. (52000)
16) Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (49093)
17) Redington (India) Limited (47175)
18)Cognizant Technology Solutions (45840)
19) Idea Cellular Ltd (44129)
20) Videsh Sanchar Nigam Limited (42540)
21) Bharat Electronics Limited (39526)
22) Tech Mahindra Limited (29367)
23) Philips Electronics India Ltd (26490)
24) Bharti Teletech (24920)
25) Sony India Limited (23000)
26) Moser-Baer India Ltd (20740)
27) i-flex Solutions Ltd (20609)
28) Exide Industries Ltd (18797)
29) ITI Limited (17767)
30) MphasiS Limited (17606)
31) MIRC Electronics Limited (15179)
32) Cambridge Solutions Ltd (15061)
33) Tata Teleservices Maharashtra Limited (TTML) (1421)
34) Larsen & Toubro Infotech Limited (12806)
35) Sterlite Optical Technologies Ltd (11982)
36) GTL Limited (11596)
37) Samtel Color Limited (11484)
38) Teledata Informatics Ltd (10952)
39) Finolex Cables Ltd (10526)
40) Patni Computer Systems Ltd (10476)
41) CMC Limited (9944)
42) Perot Systems Tsi (India) Ltd (9720)
43) Sonata Software Limited (9144)
44) Polaris Software Lab Limited (9043)
45) NIIT Technologies Ltd (8859)
46) Hexaware Technologies Ltd (8763)
47) Acer India Pvt Ltd (8690)
48) Salora International Limited (8690)
49) Tulip IT Services Ltd (8449)
50) Eveready Industries India Ltd (8397)
51) iGate Global Solutions Ltd (8051)
52) Prithvi Information Solutions Limited (7682)
53) Avaya Global Connect Limited (7614)
54) Aricent Technologies (Holdings) Limited (7331)
55) Rolta India Limited (7216)
56) 3i Infotech (6707)
57) Honeywell Automation India Limited (6439)
58) Amara Raja Batteries Ltd (6055)
59) Mindtree Consulting Limited (5977)
60) Birlasoft Ltd (5900)
61) Mascon Global Ltd (5672)
62) Sify Limited (551)
63) Infotech Enterprises Ltd (5492)
64) Mastek Limited (5072)
65) Sasken Communication Technologies Ltd (486
66) Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd (4811)
67) Kpit Cummins Infosystems Ltd (4637)
68) Savex Computers Limited (457
69) Avnet India (4120)
70) Zylog Systems Ltd (4040)
71) NIIT Ltd (400
72) Canon India Pvt Ltd (4000)
73) Geometric Software Solutions Co Ltd (3942)
74) Genus Overseas Electronics Limited (3846)
75) Subex Azure Ltd (3710)
76) WeP Peripherals Limited (3633)
77) Zenith Computers Ltd (3549)
78) D-Link India Ltd (3416)
79) Nippo Batteries Co. Ltd (3392)
80) Aftek Infosys Ltd (3233)
81) Shyam Telecom Limited (3261)
82) Paramount Communications Ltd (319
83) ORG Informatics Limited (3145)
84) Persistent Systems Pvt. Ltd (3144)
85) Tata Elxsi Ltd (3083)
86) Northgate Technologies Ltd (3010)
87) Numeric Power Systems Ltd (2942)
88) Zensar Technologies Ltd (2854)
89) Cranes Software International Ltd (284
90) Phoenix Lamps Ltd (2800)
91) TVS Electronics Ltd (2771)
92) MIC Electronics Limited (2727)
93) Intex Technologies (India) Ltd (2592)
94) Opto Circuits India Ltd (2552)
95) Aztecsoft Limited (2441)
96) Supertron Electronics Ltd (2152)
97) Delta Energy Systems (India) Pvt. Ltd. (2130)
98) Panasonic Battery India Company Limited (1965)
99) FCI OEN Connectors Limited (1952)
100) Megasoft Ltd (1783)

Source


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Info But whre is 18?
Plus there are whole lot of battery companies in the list, I wonder how they are qualified to be Tech Co.s


----------



## casanova (Oct 5, 2007)

See closeley, it is a typo. 16,17 and 16 (again)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks for info


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 9, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Nice Info But whre is 18?
> Plus there are whole lot of battery companies in the list, I wonder how they are qualified to be Tech Co.s



hey guys thts funny every time i write 8 with ) it turns out to be


----------

